# help pt2



## thestorm2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey I posted this under labs too I hope I'm not breaking a rule but I was posting this here in regards to what you guys think

Here is blood from early nov and then just last week

early nov

Tests: (1) ULTRASENSITIVE TSH (4274)
ULTRASENSITIVE TSH 3.430 UIU/ML 0.300 - 5.100

Tests: (2) FREE T3 (4273)
FREE T3 2.5 PG/ML 2.3-4.2

Tests: (3) FREE T4 (THYROXINE) (2823)
FREE T4 (THYROXINE) 1.05 NG/DL 0.73-1.95

Tests: (4) THYROID ANTIBODY GROUP (TPO + TG) (4610)

Tests: (5) THYROID PEROXIDASE AB (4513)
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB
[H] 49 IU/ML <35

Tests: (6) THYROGLOBULIN AB (4516)
THYROGLOBULIN AB <20 IU/ML <40

I got the blood via email and the dr attached this message too

Your thyroid stimulating hormone (TSH) level is still above the optimal range (0.3-3.0). Your thyroid peroxidase antibody level is mildly elevated as well. A low dose of thyroid medication may help with your symptoms

then...
last week dec

Tests: (1) ULTRASENSITIVE TSH (4274)
ULTRASENSITIVE TSH 2.610 UIU/ML 0.300 - 5.100

Tests: (2) THYROID PEROXIDASE AB (4513)
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB
[H] 50 IU/ML <35

Tests: (3) FREE T3 (4273)
FREE T3 3.1 PG/ML 2.3-4.2

Tests: (4) FREE T4 (THYROXINE) (2823)
FREE T4 (THYROXINE) 1.51 NG/DL 0.73-1.95

And the dr on the email said..

Your thyroid levels are not much different than your levels before you began taking the thyroid medication. These recent levels, however, were drawn after you had stopped the medication for about one week. You could try taking Synthroid 50 mcg 1/2 tablet once a day. However, if you are feeling better off the medication, you could stay off Synthroid and just have your thyroid levels repeated in 2-3 months.

It is a long story and I could tell it but... for now,
After the blood work from early nov, I took 50 mcg of synthroid and then started getting diarrhea,spasm,and the heart was feeling funky.

So I told the doc assistant, then she (told the doc and) agreed with me that I should stop taking it. So I have.


----------

